# Sram Apex vs. 105



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my Tiagra/Sora 9-spd to a new 10spd groupset for various reasons. I was particularly intrigued when Apex was introduced, with it's promise of high value for a lower cost. 

Looking at ebay, from US sellers, the Apex 8pc groups go for around $620-$650, and the 105 groups are roughly the same, and even less if you consider the 5600 series instead of the new 5700. Looking at Rival groups, and i've seen some for $675!

I was under the impression that Apex would be the cheapest option of the three i've mentioned, but it doesn't seem that way. Maybe because it's new? I don't necessarily need apex for the 11-32 rear, i'd probably go with an 11-28 cassette either way. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Get the one with the shifting technique and ergonomics you prefer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree that method of shifting should be considered, but if you have no preference, of the choices/ prices mentioned I'd go with the 5600 series 105. IME it's hard to beat from a price/ performance standpoint. As always, YMMV.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, but i guess my main concern/question is why isn't Apex priced lower than it is? The "new" factor?


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

The early reviews on Apex seem to indicate that the real benefit comes from pairing the 11-32 cassette with compact crankset...aiming to those that might otherwise go with a triple crank. Since you've indicated you wouldn't be using the 11-32, I think that answers your question on Apex.

I have Rival/Force on my bike and really like it a lot. I came from Shimano and I really like the feel of the doubletap shifting. This is where Hank is coming from with his post about getting the one with the shifting technique and ergonomics you prefer...great advice. You just need to try them both (Rival and 105)...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

drmayer said:


> I was under the impression that Apex would be the cheapest option of the three i've mentioned, but it doesn't seem that way. Maybe because it's new


The newness may be part of this, but Apex doesn't _exactly_ compare to 105. As far as I can tell, Apex chainrings are the same forged rings that you get on Rival and Force, not stamped rings you get with 105. And there's an Allen-screw lever reach adjustment, which could be a nice touch to those with small hands. But as said, go by feel rather than metal fabrication or some nifty feature.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I love how SRAM re-imagined and therefore recycled MTB parts for roadie use. Great job on SRAM.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd keep the Tiagra and spend the money on other things, if it were me. You won't get a performance benefit from "upgrading." But, if you truly want to, I'd compare the options between Rival & the 105 over the Apex and see what you prefer. 
As many will tell you, if you go SRAM, get a Shimano cassette & chain.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

|3iker said:


> I love how SRAM re-imagined and therefore recycled MTB parts for roadie use. Great job on SRAM.


You mean like the doubletap shifters? Oh, right...

And anyway, what's wrong with recycling? Both MTB and road bikes are still both just...bikes. If it works, it works.

Asad


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I am kind of confused about the rival vs apex pricing too. It could just be that apex is fairly new. I'm sure that there are more rival parts available than the apex.

The thing is....rival also has a medium cage rear derailleur too.

I guess if it came down to it...I'd just get the rival if the price difference is small...


----------



## Bushwacka (Oct 6, 2010)

the deal is Rival and be had cheaper than APEX because APEX is the new thing.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

|3iker said:


> I love how SRAM re-imagined and therefore recycled MTB parts for roadie use. Great job on SRAM.



Shimano has done that too. I run an 11-28 9 speed Shimano Saint (DH) cassette. Works great!!!

Although, I think with Shimano 10 speed mtb, they went away from that road compatibility.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

AvantDale said:


> I am kind of confused about the rival vs apex pricing too. It could just be that apex is fairly new. I'm sure that there are more rival parts available than the apex.
> 
> The thing is....rival also has a medium cage rear derailleur too.
> 
> I guess if it came down to it...I'd just get the rival if the price difference is small...


I agree with this.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Peanya said:


> I'd keep the Tiagra and spend the money on other things, if it were me. You won't get a performance benefit from "upgrading." But, if you truly want to, I'd compare the options between Rival & the 105 over the Apex and see what you prefer.
> As many will tell you, if you go SRAM, get a Shimano cassette & chain.


+1... :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Peanya said:


> I'd keep the Tiagra and spend the money on other things, if it were me. You won't get a performance benefit from "upgrading." But, if you truly want to, I'd compare the options between Rival & the 105 over the Apex and see what you prefer.
> As many will tell you, if you go SRAM, get a Shimano cassette & chain.


I guess it would depend on why the OP wants to swap out the Tiagra/Sora group.

I had a full Tiagra group. Switching to SRAM made a huge improvement...especially in the shifting department. Also got rid of the bouncy, clunky Tiagra RD also. The SRAM group lightened up the bike by ~600gr.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

My main reason to swap is to get rid of the sora/thumb shifters. I can't shift while in the drops in a pace line.

I looked at finding new shifters - but to me it's worth the groupset upgrade. It's just how i'd like to spend my money. 

I prefer sram on my mtb's, so i'd like it here as well. With rival only about $50 more than an apex group, i'm leaning toward rival unless the apex groups come down in price.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> My main reason to swap is to get rid of the sora/thumb shifters. I can't shift while in the drops in a pace line.


I got rid of my Sora brifters for the same reason. I have Rival now, and I really like having dedicated brake levers in addition to the double tap shifters. I think you will be very pleased making the jump, just as I was...


----------

